# Cartoon Character Fursuit Ideas! Input?



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 20, 2010)

I posted this in a journal on FA, but figured I'd cross post it here as well.

I'd really like to build another personal suit for myself after I finish  commissions. I LOVE fursuits of already existing characters.

Right now I'm leaning toward Terk from Tarzan, because I've ALWAYS  wanted a fursuit of her and I LOVE gorillas, but I can't find long dark  gray fur anywhere!

So, I thought I'd ask for input. What cartoon/disney/don bluth/etc. characters would you like to see as a fursuit? 

My choices So Far:

-Terk from Tarzan
-Georgette from Oliver & Co.
-Roger Rabbit from Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
-Tiger from An American Tail
-Itchy from All Dogs Go to Heaven
-Yakko Warner from Animaniacs
-Howler from Pound Puppies


----------



## Bir (Aug 20, 2010)

Personally, Sawyer from "Cats Don't Dance."

XP

But if I had to choose from the list, I'd have to say Itchy.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd have to agree, Itchy was awesome, though I'm not sure how you'd portray the excessive itchiness without seeming like you were infected with something.


----------



## milleniumocarina (Aug 20, 2010)

I vote Tiger, because American Tale is just awesome.


----------



## Trance (Aug 20, 2010)

Balto. 


That is all.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 20, 2010)

Scar. Lion King is BOSS.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 20, 2010)

milleniumocarina said:


> I vote Tiger, because American Tale is just awesome.



Do you have a Mac Tonight fursuit? If not, thissss to the quote.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 20, 2010)

Tiger from American Tail I would like to see.


----------



## rougekty (Aug 22, 2010)

Itchy ftw!!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

Itchy pick Itchy pleeaaseee


----------



## kuwaizair (Aug 23, 2010)

never really saw that one, but after an encounter with some strange girl, I can't read the title or think of the movie without going ":c" (because writing fiction with Darla sexing up Sawyer is not something that makes me feel good. even if I joke of thinks like that)

anway, OP, I'd go with something more "Original", I guess. Someone how never had a commercial mascot costume done of them.


----------



## Eske (Aug 23, 2010)

Bir said:


> Personally, Sawyer from "Cats Don't Dance."
> 
> XP
> 
> But if I had to choose from the list, I'd have to say Itchy.



Seconded, on both accounts.  C:

Although Georgette would be hilarious to see.  She was always one of my favorite characters from that movie, but I think she's just too slender and lanky to work for a fursuit.


----------

